# Opinions on Pop Up Blinds



## jbarr79 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am about to buy a pop up blind for me and my son to hunt out of and was trying to get some opinions. I would like to keep below 200 and have looked at the ameristep brother hood which is pretty big and the ameristep brickhouse.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.amazon.com/Primos-The-Escape-Deluxe-Blind/dp/B000W8MGPW

See the link above; that's all we use. They last, they have a LOT of room inside for two people or for one and the price is right.

TH


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I like to personally go see and touch them. The fabric to me is what will set one apart from the other. Also pick a hub style like the one trouthunter posted up. The ameristep blinds that i have used in the past were junk from the get go but they were also pretty cheap. Used this one last year and really liked it:

http://www.basspro.com/Big-Game-Treestands-VS360-Ground-Blind/product/12031305005516/


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the Primos brand pop-ups. I own 4 of the Primos club XL ground blinds in ground swat camp which is great in the hill country. They have black out liners, magnetic windows, shot thru mesh, and brush straps on top of blind to blend into elements. I've killed many deer and hogs from these blinds. Price on Natchezzss.com is $139 for the 77" hub to hub blind. It is under hunting accessories.


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...5FAC86-3F05-5D31-AF5B-A8F01F9B753A&src=mbProd

Here is the link!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Baronett "Big Mike XT" 7' tall enough room for three ppl.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The most important thing is getting it big enough of course. It seems to me that early on, they were making some good quality blinds. I think we as hunters often bought whatever was cheapest. 

Now they seem to be almost disposable. Last year we had out 8 blinds from 3 manufactures, I think 2 of those blinds were still usable after the season. Some of that you we can blame on cattle, but they all faded, and the material got very brittle and started tearing up.

I like the post above about putting your hands on them. I would rather pay a few dollars more up front and have it last for a few years.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I've hunted pop ups for 10 years, the best for the money imho is the Rhino's.

they are the thick canvas cordura, have good zippers. The primos that are the old Double bulls are about the best they have.

Rhino you'll pay a little more but they are excellent.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

In my experience east texas deer hate em! You've gotta brush it in and have it out well before season to allow the deer to get used to it.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Primos*

Primos escape xl is nice and big. I bought on amazon for well under 200


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The thing to remember about pop up blinds, and I can't take credit for this since TXPalerider gave me the heads up on it, is that whichever windows you decide to hunt out of have to be painted black.

The deer see the black windows day in, day out every day so when you're in it and the windows are open they still see the same thing; big black holes.

Good luck..

TH


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Primos-The-Escape-Deluxe-Blind/dp/B000W8MGPW
> 
> See the link above; that's all we use. They last, they have a LOT of room inside for two people or for one and the price is right.
> 
> TH


That's the one I have and recommend it.
It is definitely effective for setting up on fence lines with a rifle

KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I bought a Primos Ground Max: The Vision last season and it worked well for me. It was out from August thru December and it still looks and functions great. I didn't care for the magnet window closures though.

This year I bought the Roger's Vision blind, same blind but with velcro window closures instead of magnets. I bought two of them and put them out last weekend.

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/rogers-sporting-goods-rogers-vision-blind-bg3500s-p-4583.html

They are pretty good blinds and the price is right.


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rhino blinds are very good. Good material and construction. More pricey than most.
Barronetts are very roomy; excellent for bow hunting. May be a 1-2 year blind, however. Outer material is pretty thin and is susceptable to tearing.
I use both.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

For under $200, I use the Primos Vision blind. My son is pretty good size for his age and we had plenty of room with our gear. Like the camo pattern as well. Popped it up one afternoon and killed a big doe next morning without brushing it in. Just backed it up in a thick clump of yaupons.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

This one I have. It's huge!

http://www.amazon.com/Barronett-GR350BB-Grounder-Portable-Hunting/dp/B00DVN6T1W/ref=sr_1_4?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1378231219&sr=1-4&keywords=barronett+blinds


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

Need to look at maverick blinds if u leave yours out all year or season. Pm me if you have any questions or txt to 9793204632

Trout hunter ill have some in ec this eve if you'd like to see them


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was in Port Mansfield, missed you. Not familiar with the blind but I leave the ones that I posted out all season and one all year. It's on it's third year out.

Holler when you're back down.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'll play nice.... This time 



Trouthunter said:


> The thing to remember about pop up blinds, and I can't take credit for this since TXPalerider gave me the heads up on it, is that whichever windows you decide to hunt out of have to be painted black.
> 
> The deer see the black windows day in, day out every day so when you're in it and the *windows are open they still see the same thing; big black holes.
> *
> ...


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have had the Primos Ground Max Vision blind for two years now and I love it. It is pretty roomy and I love the magnetic window system. With the magnets you can adjust the windows and do it quietly. The netting slides out of the way so it makes almost no noise. 
I was able to pick mine up for $125 from gander when they were running a sale. I will pick up one more after this season.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well*



Rack Ranch said:


> I'll play nice.... This time


I don't get it but glad you're playing nice...but I don't know any other way of typing it out...share with me.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You're a dirty nasty person Walker LMAO!



TH


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*blinds*

I personally gave up on the pop ups in my situation. If you are putting it up for a short time and taking it down pop ups are good but if your wanting to leave it out cattle panel are $20 a piece and you can cut and weld or cut and tie wire them to any shape and size of a blind you can dream up. Invest in some quality tarps to wrap it in and you can get several years out of it and if the tarps get rough all you have to do is replace the tarps.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I was very impressed with redheads and big game 360 at bass pro last week. Material was great and prices were under $200. Both were large and tall. I only use Double Bull but these impressed me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

